# Ginault Bracelet Options



## Bd314005

So I’m debating on picking up a Ginault bracelet. I have a sarb017, sarb033 and a 38mm hammy and know the bracelet fits all those watches. With the popularity of this bracelet I’m hoping some people can throw out some other watches this bracelet fits. I’m also aware it fits the Halios (don’t own one) but are there others? Share below! 
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Half Dozen

Bringing this one back from the dead. I ordered one of these with plans to install in a SARB033 but that came off of the rails after some other impulse purchases. I really want to use this bracelet, the quality is excellent, machine work crisp, and I love the glide-lock in particular. Having done some research, I am in the process of compiling a list of watches that it will or will-not work with. If anyone has other watches to add to the list, please do so below. Thanks!

Does fit:
Any case with Rolex Sub lug-architecture
Halios Seaforth
Khaki Field 38
SARB017
SARB033 and 035
Certina DS PH200M

Does NOT fit:
Sinn 556
Nodus Duality


----------



## badgerracer

Within the realm of “Rolex sub lug architecture” but it fits all of Monta’s watches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Half Dozen

Does fit:
Any case with Rolex Sub lug-architecture
Monta Oceanking, Skyquest, Atlas, Triumph
Halios Seaforth
Khaki Field 38
SARB017
SARB033 and 035
Certina DS PH200M

Does NOT fit:
Sinn 556
Nodus Duality


----------



## Pogo247

In the process of ordering a ginault bracelet and came across this thread. I've seen that the bracelet also fits the NTH subs as well although appreciate that they're also within the realms of rolex sub lug-architecture.

Also fits
Hamilton Pilot Day Date
Hamilton Khaki
Oris Divers Sixty-Five


----------



## sirjohnk

Good thread idea. I hope we get a few more participants.

I would urge a bit of caution with this bracelet and the SARB035 / 033. I have yet to make it work / can't get a snug fit against the curve of the case. It might be that you could make it work with a particular (quite thick) springbar, but none of the many in my parts box has been it....

Other watches that I can confirm it does NOT fit: Tudor Black Bay 58, Baltic Aquascaphe, Squale 1545 (this last one surprised me as i assumed it would have the same lug architecture as the Sub)


----------



## dr_tyler

I recently bought this bracelet. A little difficult to swallow the 49 USD / 65 CAD shipping to Canada but I gotta say that I am glad I did. My glide lock works great and there was no squeaking whatsoever. Anyways confirming that it fits on the following:

NTH Amphion (like a glove)
SARB035 (there is a small amount of play at the end link but its close)
SARX035 (this one has a fair amount more play - I am thinking I will find a way to tighten it up. It fits the curve of the case but it does not stay tight)

I like the bracelet so much I am hoping people will post more watches it fits so I can consider buying them. I am a real sucker for the crisp male endlinks.


----------



## sdiver68

I'm working on the BB58.


----------



## Half Dozen

Adding 1st Gen AT to the list. I have the AT bracelet as well, it is fine but I prefer the Ginault. Fit is as good, if not better than the AT bracelet in my opinion. I'm at a point where I don't really like wearing bracelets for an extended period of time, unless they have some form of a quick-adjust clasp:


----------



## TK222

Does anyone have details on why sinn 556 is in the does not fit group?

Think I saw somewhere that it fit ok?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirjohnk

@Half Dozen what size Aqua Terra is that? 39mm? It looks great on that bracelet!


----------



## Half Dozen

Correct - That AT is the 39mm version. 
Sorry I left that out, kind of an important detail...


----------



## Half Dozen

Seamaster 2254.50
Starting to wonder if my particular bracelet holds the record in terms of the number of watches it has been installed on 😁


----------



## Half Dozen

Here's another one that works:


----------



## Flaafl

So is it a 100% perfect fit on a Seiko Alpinist? No play at all?


----------



## nerfedup

Supposedly there is a spring bar combo that will make it fit perfectly for the sinn 556 on Peter Kostas instagram, so far ive tried:

Original 556 spring bars - they don't collapse enough to allow them to slip between the lugs, can be forced but has lots of play

Everest modern Rolex style spring bar - thicker 2mm spring bar, less play, still not great, resorted to making some spacers out of an elastic band.

Next on the list will be the Rolex b23-9290 style spring bars.
After that im out of ideas for 20mm spring bars with 0.9mm tips/pivots.

Ideas welcome!


----------



## Msiekierski

Half Dozen said:


> Seamaster 2254.50
> Starting to wonder if my particular bracelet holds the record in terms of the number of watches it has been installed on 😁
> View attachment 16910783
> 
> View attachment 16910785


Do you think it would fit an older 1861 Speedy?


----------



## nerfedup

Ive never had a speedy so cant say.


----------



## duc

I tried mine on a Speedy. It will mount, but it spins around (about the spring bar), so it is not an acceptable option. I was, however, able to mount it on my smaller Hammy (36 or 38mm Field Watch). Its awesome.


----------

